# GRCA 2008 Eastern Regional



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any news about the upcoming Specialty?

Number of obedience entries, etc?

Will anyone from this board be there?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to go as a spectator, I don't show. I am hoping to see some of you from the forum!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I showed in open b back in 2001*

or 2002. The obedience entry was small maybe 10-12 dogs in open b.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm hoping to make it as a spectator. I don't know if their website will have any specifics, but here's a link if you don't already have it...www.goldennational2008.org. there are contacts listed that could maybe lead you to get the info you want?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping to go but I have another event to attend, too.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The last Regional I went to was like being in golden retriever heaven. It seemed to me (and I may be wrong of course) there were thousands of GRs there.

I'm sure there will be GRF members there. I personally know of at least two others besides cubbysan.

Maybe I just exaggerated it in my own mind.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I got my premium list today. I'll be first in the ring in Open A. There are 7 in the class. 62 dogs in Obedience overall.

If you see me there, stop by and say "hi". I'll be the nervous one with a golden...Oh wait, that will be everyone !


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> I got my premium list today. I'll be first in the ring in Open A. There are 7 in the class. 62 dogs in Obedience overall.
> 
> If you see me there, stop by and say "hi". I'll be the nervous one with a golden...Oh wait, that will be everyone !


GOOD LUCK AND DON'T FORGET TO BREATH!!! :crossfing


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> The last Regional I went to was like being in golden retriever heaven. It seemed to me (and I may be wrong of course) there were thousands of GRs there.
> 
> I'm sure there will be GRF members there. I personally know of at least two others besides cubbysan.
> 
> Maybe I just exaggerated it in my own mind.


:doh: You said regional, and my pea brain was think national. :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was thinking National, too!!! Can you tell I can't wait??? Georgia is too far away for me.


----------

